# Sandbox Certified vs. Low Pro



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

So i just bought a Sandbox certified brain bucket helmet online yesterday. Originally i wanted just the original low profile one because i had heard the certified was bulkier, but they didn't have any colors that i like so i just went with the certified. So my question is, does anyone know how much bulkier the certified one is compared to the original low pro, like is it a noticeable difference?


----------

